

Ka-Ching! - rchambers
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2007/08/pay-me-now-or-p.html
Ever since the first Amazon Web Service was released in mid-2002, we have encouraged developers to use them to create new types of businesses. 
======
palish
Man.. The title is the most important part of a post. What kind of information
do you get from "Ka-Ching!"? Nada.

Oh, yeah.. Yay, flexible credit card service. That's awesome!

